

OS X Lion Recovery is real innovation - dendory
http://farsec.net/?id=4e271782

======
cmatthias
Wow, this article is pretty misinformed. This is something that PC vendors
have been doing for _years_ , since Windows XP came out, at least. It can
definitely be helpful and a nice thing to have, but an innovation? I don't
think so.

------
gapanalysis
Has anyone found any more detailed articles that describe how Apple protects
the boot process described in the article?

